# tiger barbs compatible w/ danios and tetras



## eighty80 (May 30, 2009)

i have a 50gal. tank with 2 pictus catfish, 6 zebra danios, and 4 black neon tetra. i was wondering if i got 6 tiger barbs if they would get along with the tetras and danios also wondering if my tank would be over stalked. another quiestion i have is about my pictus catfish i just got them last week and i herd you can train them to come out during the day instead of at night any one know how. during the day all they do is hide in the caves and tree trunks i have in my tank. any help or advice woulod be great thanks.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I have 4 green tiger barbs in my tank of mostly tetras. They do not bother them at all. I just love them. 

IMO, you won't be overcrowded. I have 16 fish in a 45 gal.

I can't speak on whether they will get along with danios as I have none but i'm sure someone with more experience will help you.

And no clue on the catfish training. I have a common pleco that hides in his cave and only comes out on rare occasions. 

Good luck!


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

I have tiger barbs in with danios and they have been fine. The tigers stick to themselves and the danios stick to themselves. I think the danios are too fast for the tigers anyway...the tigers can't even get near them.


----------

